# camping ideas



## hold em hook (Apr 29, 2015)

Where should I go this weekend?  I have an 8 foot pop up i want to take on its mayden voyage.  I want to trout fish and would like to be on or able to walk to the stream.  I am familiar with dicks creek and wildcat.  I would really like to go to dicks because it is easy to get to but i think only the first couple of sites have enough room for a camper.  Is this right or are there many places there that could fit a small pop up?  What yall think?


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Apr 29, 2015)

Check out Lake Winfield Scott on 180 out of Suches. Info is on internet and a concession runs it. Dave


----------



## hold em hook (Apr 29, 2015)

So is the lake the only available fishing near the campgrounds or is there a creek option that flows to and from the lake?


----------



## Bob Shaw (Apr 29, 2015)

You could try Moccasin Creek State Park. It's on lake Rabun, and you can walk to the part of Moccasin Creek for trout fishing.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 29, 2015)

Bob Shaw said:


> You could try Moccasin Creek State Park. It's on lake Rabun, and you can walk to the part of Moccasin Creek for trout fishing.



This might be a good place, but I bet Moccasin Creek is booked for this weekend.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 29, 2015)

Sarahs creek in Rabun county
Boggs Creek in Lumpkin


----------



## hold em hook (Apr 29, 2015)

I just booked a site at Moccasin Creek for the weekend.  Sites say first come first serve so I plan on going early friday morning.   Maybe I can get one of the sites within sight of the water.  I also am familiar with wildcat and the soque so I will be close to other fishing opportunities.


----------



## riprap (Apr 29, 2015)

hold em hook said:


> I just booked a site at Moccasin Creek for the weekend.  Sites say first come first serve so I plan on going early friday morning.   Maybe I can get one of the sites within sight of the water.  I also am familiar with wildcat and the soque so I will be close to other fishing opportunities.



I thought Moccasin creek was for kids and Seniors? I know the sites are close together but you do have power and water. You can always catch plenty of trout at Wildcat.

If I saw this earlier I would have recommended coopers creek. No power or water at the site but a place to get water.

Winfield scott has a creek flowing in, but you are only going for little natives in there.


----------



## hold em hook (Apr 29, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Sarahs creek in Rabun county
> Boggs Creek in Lumpkin



Thanks for the remider!  I haven't been to Sarah's but one time and had forgot all about it.  Reservations cancelled at Mocassin and I'm just gonna go super early Friday to get a spot at Sarah's.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 29, 2015)

hold em hook said:


> Thanks for the remider!  I haven't been to Sarah's but one time and had forgot all about it.  Reservations cancelled at Mocassin and I'm just gonna go super early Friday to get a spot at Sarah's.



I think you'll enjoy that better, especially since your main mission is to walk to the stream to fish.
You could also try the Tallulah River N.F. campgrounds above Moccasin Creek S.P. and Hwy 76 on a future trip.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 30, 2015)

riprap said:


> I thought Moccasin creek was for kids and Seniors?



I thought that only applied to a short section of the creek near the campground, am I wrong?


----------



## Hoot (Apr 30, 2015)

hold em hook said:


> So is the lake the only available fishing near the campgrounds or is there a creek option that flows to and from the lake?



I'm not sure about the what flows into the lake, but Cooper Creek begins at the outflow of the lake (combined with another small creek, I believe).  It's a well known trout stream.  Trout in the lake, too.

I have never, in my life ever seen as many 5 lb bass as I have in the Winfield Scott lake.  I must have seen at least 50 of them in about 2 hours.  But they didn't seem to be interested in anything I offered them.


----------



## hold em hook (May 4, 2015)

Well everything went well at Sarahs Creek.  I got there around 10 am and set everything up.  The pop up did well and I think it could be the best $500 I have ever spent!  I also caught my limit Friday and Saturday!


----------



## j_seph (May 4, 2015)

Glad ya caught and enjoyed. I have never fished it but it sho is peaceful looking up in there during deer hunts.


----------



## hold em hook (May 4, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Glad ya caught and enjoyed. I have never fished it but it sho is peaceful looking up in there during deer hunts.



It was definitely peaceful.  I caught 8 out of 14 fish in 1 little hole that no one else seemed to fish.  Speaking of hunting up there is the appropriate way of turkey hunting the mountains to just ride around and ask campers if they have heard any gobbles!?  We had several people between 7 and 8 am when you should be in the woods asking if we had heard any.


----------



## work2play2 (May 4, 2015)

if you ever take kids make sure you go down slipping rock with them. I remember it like ti was yesterday as a kid. great memories. im going in june any advice on fishing those trout and where they are at? ive never caught a trout in my life my kids would love it


----------

